
Under GDPR, Data Breach Reports in UK Have Quadrupled - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.inforisktoday.com/under-gdpr-data-breach-reports-in-uk-have-quadrupled-a-11249
======
fredley
Good. The point of GDPR was to hold companies more accountable for the data
they hold. I'm glad that it's achieving what it set out to do.

Hopefully this will make companies think of data as a liability as well as an
asset.

------
PeterisP
So, previously at least (!) 75% of breaches known to companies went
unreported, more likely 90%...

~~~
nutjob2
The article does note some over-reporting occurring, so maybe discount that
figure somewhat.

------
drivingmenuts
When the UK finally Brexits, will the EU's GDPR still apply?

Not counting that the UK might very well have their own version.

~~~
fredley
All EU law will be directly transcribed into British law, so yes. We could
choose to change or revoke it through an act of parliament, though.

